# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  Array of Controls with Xaml

## Brad Jones

I've not done much with Xaml, but am using it for a Win8 app I'm building. In a WinForm app, I can easily create an array of controls that I can display. Is there a way to create an array of controls in Xaml?  The array makes it much easier to manipulate the controls in looks versus drawing individual controls.

For example, if I wanted to create a 4x4 grid of buttons in an array in a Win8 App, what would be the best approach? Anyone have any sample code of something like this? 

Thanks,

Brad!

----------


## Marc G

In XAML, it's best to do the layouting using one of the layouting controls, such as a Grid, StackPanel, and so on.
So, for a 4x4 grid, you should use the Grid panel.
You can probably (never tried it though) change the number of columns/rows of your Grid control at runtime and insert new controls at runtime.

----------


## zeeshanaayan07

How to use array in Java

----------

